# 74' 2002 for sale



## surfrguy36 (Nov 10, 2005)

anyone interested in a 1974 2002 bmw?
email me [email protected]
or 760 529-3185
piece


----------



## wrecked (Apr 11, 2006)

do you have pics?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

They don't charge by the word here. Could you convey a little more information and/or pics of the car?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

surfrguy36 said:


> anyone interested in a 1974 2002 bmw?
> email me [email protected]
> or 760 529-3185
> piece


"piece" :rofl:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Clarke said:


> They don't charge by the word here.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## surfrguy36 (Nov 10, 2005)

haha sorry guys. i was just interested in seeing if people were even interested. My uncle actually just gave me the car to do whatever with...and i dont really have the money to fix it up like you guys do so i'd hate to let it just sit. I looked abit deeper and its actually a 73' model. its automatic and pretty much a car to work on. it gets me to the train station and back lol. if i were to fix this baby up. id acid drop this car and redo the body/with paint and rebuild the engine. btw its white... im looking around just the hundreds obo. I promise ill take pics tonight and post them up tomorw! so PIECE!


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

surfrguy36 said:


> PIECE!


PIECE :brent:


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

Get any pics yet?


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.bmw2002faq.com


----------

